# URGENT HELP!! Blue is purple? XPPEN 13.3 pro



## Giggleangels (Jan 16, 2021)

help! I very recently got a 13.3 pro holiday edition. I've had it less than a week, but the whole time I've had it, all my blues have looked purple! My laptop looks way different than the tablet. Is the graphics card bad or is this just the tablet and I need to get a different model? Pictures posted!


----------

